# Hilfääääääääää :)



## StasHer (2. Januar 2002)

HI ich such ein ein prog wo ich logos für homepage oder vorspann von einen film benutzen kann wiesst ihr da eins wenn ja dann posten danke im voraus


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (2. Januar 2002)

Sorry, aber ich versteh nicht was du meinst. Willst du ein Programm mit dem du das Logo machen kannst oder eines mit dem du es in einen Film einfügen kannst? Wenn du eins brauchst um es in den Film einzufügen, bist du wohl im Filmschnitt Forum besser beraten. Und ein automatisches Programm um Logos zu machen, sowas gibts meines Wissens nicht. Mach es lieber manuell.


----------



## Robert Fischer (2. Januar 2002)

nutzt doch gleich paint shop pro, dass bietet für einsteiger die richtigen funktionen. hier gibt es ein paar tutorials dazu, derzeit 19: tutorials


----------

